# A Bundle of Nervous Eneregy as I start cycling again



## Soleonie (Feb 10, 2012)

I was lucky enough to conceive a baby girl on my 2nd medicated iui and she is now 16 months old. At 41, I've just started the process of going again in attempt to produce a sibling for us. It seems strange to be back on this site but my nervous energy has driven me here as the hormones and the looming two week weight all kick in again  

Waving like a maniac.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Best of luck to you! If you're in London you should join the next meetup! X


----------

